

The Smartphone Wars: The iPhone Design Was Inspired by Sony - billswift
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=4479

======
Zak
This is certainly a good argument against the position we've sometimes seen
from Apple and its fans that Android is a ripoff. On the other hand, the
history of product design is full of examples of brilliant but flawed designs
followed up by someone else producing a commercially viable refinement. Apple,
especially has a history of taking technically interesting ideas that weren't
developed enough for commercial success and refining them to the point that
they can sell.

